# LTD EC-1000 vs. Fender Jim Root Tele



## wzh (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi there!

Long story short - I bought an Ibanez MTM2 some time ago, but the paint cracked in the neck joint pocket area (standard issue). As it is on warranty I decided to send it back to the store and get a refund, or another axe fitting my taste. I also gathered some spare cash, so I can afford something from a higher tier. 

When it comes to LTD EC-1000's - I have played on these guitars, liked the sound and feeling. Also my bandmate has the EC-1000 VB model. 
ESP LTD EC-1000 BLACK - Thomann Cyberstore Polska

But then I've found this:
FENDER JIM ROOT TELECASTER FLAT WHITE - Thomann Cyberstore Polska
I'm not a slipknot fanboy, don't get me wrong. I barely listen to them nowadays. There's just someting in that clean, minimalistic look of their signatures...
Unfortunately I havent got a chance to try this one out.

I play metalcore (link in signature), so I need a guitar with solid punch, downtunig like a boss and well built to handle the touring (I'd rather not see any more random cracks on my new guitar). 
The prices are similar (you have to add the hardcase price to LTD anyway). Fender has the advantage of longer scale, better fitting to down tuning, but I know that LTD can handle our tuning pretty well. 

At the moment it seems that it will be just a matter of taste for me, and to be honest I'd like to have them both - very hard call. Halp!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, how low do you plan on tuning? With heavy gauge strings, the EC-1000 CAN tune down fairly low, especially with those .14 - .68 gauge strings D'addario sells.


----------



## wzh (Feb 8, 2012)

Drop #A, I don't think we'll go any lower than this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

wzh said:


> Drop #A, I don't think we'll go any lower than this.



Yup, the EC-1000 should handle that fine with .13s, so don't try to keep that out. But you'll have to ask other people about the quality. I don't have much experience with a Jim Root, just only tried out the EC-1000, and I can say its an awesome guitar. 

Edit: Disregard my Fozzy comment, Rich used a Charvel SoCal, not a Les Paul.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 8, 2012)

im gonna vouch for the ec 1000. i had a .68 and it went to G# without issue. i played the jim root because im a huge tele fan. it sounded extreemly hollow and thin. it just didnt have the punch that the ec 1000 had


----------



## postalrecon (Feb 8, 2012)

I currently have my EC-1000T/CTM tuned down to drop A#with, d'addario baritone regulars (14-68).

it holds the tuning well


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 8, 2012)

I really like both, more so the EC1000, but if I had to choose I'd probably go with the Fender Jim Root Strat over both.


----------



## DanielVE (Feb 8, 2012)

I love EC-1000s, one of mine is tuned in A# its pretty good, BUT, that tele is damn sexy!! Plus the longer scale helps a little.
In the end both are great guitars, its a matter of taste, i would get the tele


----------



## lordrcceaser (Feb 8, 2012)

wzh said:


> There's just someting in that clean, minimalistic look of their signatures...



With a massive SEVEN on the board  

OT: I loves teles, but 22 frets is a deal breaker for me. If you don't mind that then I would say go tele. Plus Satin neck > Painted IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2012)

lordrcceaser said:


> Satin neck > Painted IMO



High-grit sandpaper can solve that.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 8, 2012)

The EC-1000s are probably some of the best sub-$1000 dollar guitars out there. 

But I hear good things about the Jim Root model as well. Honestly though I recommend the EC-1000


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 8, 2012)

I've tried both, and while the EC-1000 played beautifully and sounded huge, there was just something about the Jim Root sig that appealed to me. Real ballsy tone and playability.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 9, 2012)

The Jim Root. I had one and regret getting rid of it. Easy and comfortable to play, ballsy sound, very very solid in feel and quality. Can't go wrong.


----------



## xxx128 (Feb 10, 2012)

Got the ec1000 and its one of the best guitars i ever played. Fist thing i did was to rip the emg's out and replace them with real PU's. Awesome awesome guitar, so get it anyway.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 10, 2012)

The guitarist for the Acacia strain used to use one of those esp's live (before he started using 8 strings) and he had it tuned to drop G so i'd say it could hold A# pretty well, However i know that the other guitar player for emmure (not the one with the LACS) uses a Jim Root tele. I have no idea what they tune to but i want to say drop G as well. Either will probably do the trick for you. I don't own either but i have played both and i'll say i liked the Jim Root sig more because of the bridge and the non painted neck. Both sounded super heavy and both played great


----------



## HRKofHOD (Feb 10, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> I really like both, more so the EC1000, but if I had to choose I'd probably go with the Fender Jim Root Strat over both.



^ This


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

xxx128 said:


> replace them with real PU's



So EMG's are just a myth?


----------



## jr1092 (Feb 10, 2012)

Woah, I guess I haven't been paying attention to Jim Root's signature. All of my standard guitars are either Eclipses or Fenders. This could be the best of both worlds...
For your sake, is there anyway you can get your hands on both of them to try them out and see what you like best?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

If you can get the extra 120 euro for a JR Strat, I'd say get that instead. Its an American strat, while the JR Tele is MiM.

If you can't, my choice is still the EC-1000. 

EDIT: Actually, if you want something that'll look classier and sound fuller and ballsier then the EC-1000 OR JR Tele and Strat, give this one a look. 

ESP LTD EC-1000T CTM BK - Thomann Cyberstore Polska

No abalone, gold hardware, full thickness (Les Paul Custom thickness), non-chambered.


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 10, 2012)

I played both and I would choose the jim root over the ec-1000. For some reason, I cant get along with the black chrome hardware and the binding on the LTD. The Jim feels more solid and sounds ballsier than the ltd, also, it's always cool to see a metalcore player playing something else than a ltd ec or a schecter guitar. 

My main live guitar right now is a Ltd ec-256 that I modded to my liking and I would take it against any ec-1000 I've ever played..There's something about the 256's that I cannot explain. Even though I love ltd's .. I like this fender better.

Get the Jim Root!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 10, 2012)

The EC-1000 is 24-3/4"
Jim Root sig tele/strat is 25.5"

Based on that, the Jim Root sounds the best for tuning down that low, plus having played both, I would take the Jim Root Tele anyday, shit was amazing.

But why not a baritone instead?


----------



## wzh (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the opinions! Unfortunately I can't test the Tele before playing - I could get it, and then send back in 30 days according to the policy of Thomann. This might be a good idea actually. 
As for the EC-1000T - I kinda liked the normal ec thickness. I was considering the white 1000T (I love white guitars...) But I thought something with slimmer body would be more comfortable and would weight less. Keep posting! I must say, having to pick a guitar for much less money was waaaay easier, because I would just get the best bang for buck. Now when the choice has to be made between guitars of similar quality, it is much much harder  I kinda dig the pain anyway


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 11, 2012)

metalvince333 said:


> also, it's always cool to see a metalcore player playing something else than a ltd ec or a schecter guitar.


There are so many metalcore bros rockin' the Jim Root sigs right now


----------



## MatthewK (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't like Slipknot at all, and I had an EC-1000T/CTM that was pretty decent, but I'm going to say Jim Root Tele. I think it looks cooler and I'm assuming it's made in USA which kind of doesn't matter but it makes me happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

MatthewK said:


> I don't like Slipknot at all, and I had an EC-1000T/CTM that was pretty decent, but I'm going to say Jim Root Tele. I think it looks cooler and I'm assuming it's made in USA which kind of doesn't matter but it makes me happy.



The Jim Root tele is MiM, the Strat is MiA.


----------

